# Need Help: Differences Between 2011, 2014 And 2016 Model Years



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everyone. It was great to find this forums. I look forward to years and years of community involvement.

My family, DW and our 14 month old daughter, (and maybe another lil one in the future ;-) ) are in the market for a TT. I was raised with camping and the family bonding that it creates, it is important to me to pass on how I was raised.

After many many months of researching, looking online, visiting 2 dozen dealers or more from Eugene to PDX along with the multitude of brands and their models they carry. We have been to the Summer, Fall, and Winter RV shows in Salem and Eugene (probably will be at the one coming up in beginning of March in Eugene as well.) I have watched countless walkthrough videos. We came close to buying a Cougar 1/2 ton 25RLS last Summer/Fall but got wet feet (due to length mainly). My curse, I am a bean counter. I made a list of must haves and wants for trailer features. After all this time spent we have learned there is no trailer out there that meets all points and only a couple hit most.

Now here is my conundrum. After all this, I have narrowed it down to the 210 AND 250 outbacks. (did not use trs,rs or urs on purpose). I am having one heck of a time deciding between these two models. 
I like them both for different reasons. The 210 is small and would be very easy to just hookup and go without needing pre-planning, easy to figure things out on the way AND very esay to DRY camp (boondocking). Where as the 250 would take more planning of the destination prior to leaving, (ie, where to go, and parking etc) but has more floor room and is larger for an expanding family. 5', length difference, does not sound like much but when you are maneuvering in tight places it makes a world of difference.

~ Although all knowledge is welcome, I would really like to hear from the couple members who have owned a 210 and then went to the 250. Real life experience is priceless in my opinion.

Does each model tow differently? (not too different in tongue weights and the 250 weighs only around 800 lbs more)

Can the 210 be more squirrelly, dog waggy?

Another question we will have once the model is decided: What are the main differences (specs) between the 2011, 2014, and brand new 2016/2017. Features and build wise. We know the obvious, 2011 (10th Anni addition) and the 2014 both have fiberglass nose caps of different colors and the 2016/17 does not. (a fiberglass nose is on my list) Are there any build quality differences between those 2 nose caps or is it just color differences? I have read the 2014 has fading issues. According to Trevor at Curtis Trailers, Outback Terrains stopped using the fiberglass nose caps because they were a warranty nightmare for Keystone due to chips in shipment and fading etc etc etc.... I however am not satisfied with this explanation of his, all one needs to do is look at Outbacks top models, they still use the fiberglass front ends on them. In my opinion if what Trevor said was the truth then I am sure they would have discontinued using them on their top end and more expensive units... at least that is what logic tells me.

Reason I am asking. I see a 2011 210trs for sale with an asking price of $18,000. I have seen 2014's 210trs ranging from 20k to 23k. AND where as I can order a brand new 210urs for 24k from Curtis. (It seems the 250's are about the same price unless ordered from Curtis, they want 28k.) So to me it does not look worth while to go used. Am I missing something here?

- Apparently Outback has discontinued the Terrain line and has incorporated its TRS models into their Ultra-Light line up. Supposedly this means the models like the 210, 230, and 250 will be upgraded with many of the Ultra-Light standard features; frameless windows, 8 cubic foot fridge, and aluminum wheels to just name a few. Please chime in with opinons, etc. (this info was relayed by same person at Curtis).

So, 210 or 250?

Thank you for your help in this process. There is allot of experience in these forums and I appreciate any and all constructive contributions.

HAPPY CAMPING!!!

Tow Vehicle: '08 Escalade 6.2L with 12k Anderson Anti-Sway Hitch (thinking of adding Prodigy brake controller).


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Other post


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I made some comments on the 21RS (210RS) vs. 250RS on your other topic where you were looking for a NW dealer. See those for more detail but having owned both, I wouldn't even think about the 21RS because of the difference is room inside.

As for differences, there are many but I will comment on a few that I know about. Models in the 200Xs mainly had filon front caps, thermofoil covered cabinets, manual rear slides and flat roofs. The filon caps were a nightmare for many owners and they had issues with leaks and delaminations. There are countless topic on this forum about the delaminations and what to do about them. The thermofoil cabinets would start to delaminate after a few years causing bubbles in the white film. The manual rear slides, although easy to use had issues with the ceiling rails pulling loose from the ceiling, leaks and the rear brackets that attach the exterior rails to the trailer pulling out. Some times the pull out problem was because when installed by Keystone, the lag screws that held them on missed the metal substructure they were supposed to attach to. Most owners would fabricate some sort of internal rear slide support (including me) to keep the slide from bouncing while towing to try to keep the ceiling rails in place. I never had a problem with the flat roof on my 21RS but the newer models have arched roofs that give you more head room in the trailer. I'm not that tall but the extra head room gives the feeling of much more space.

As for the differences in the 201X models, I can't really say as to what the major differences are. The from caps are fiberglass and were white in the early years then changed to brown. I would much rather have the white cap, mine is brown, because of how much heat the brown cap absorbs. Also many have had issues with the brown caps fading. There are several posts on getting the caps painted at both owner and keystone's expense. The rear slide models were originally Outbacks, then were moved to the Terrain line and now it appears are coming back to Outback.

If you want more information, send me a message. I have the pdf files for several years of the Outback line which may help answer some of your questions.


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks thefulminator for sharing your knowledge. I was curious if the darker nose cap did that, only makes since but I wondered if Keystone addressed that with a thermobarrier or not.. apparently thats a no.


----------



## klr (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the same questions Sircll: differences between the RS, TRS and URS. It seems, at least on paper, that the TRS and RS are identical. The newest version, the URS seems to be going the "superlight" route, which also means they are using lighter and weaker components (no more walk-on roof.)

I am leaning towards the RS or TRS versions. Now, just need to figure out the difference between the two of those!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

RS is to TRS as Mercury is to Ford. IMHO! :mellow:


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Leedek said:


> RS is to TRS as Mercury is to Ford. IMHO! :mellow:


...as GMC is the Chevy :thumbup: (found your post in the archives pertaining to this..)

So to clarify, Leedek is saying that the RS is the more quality build of the two. Obvious differences would be the finer interior touches like trim.

Also from my understanding, and someone correct me if I am wrong, ultimately the RS, TRS, and URS are directly related to build years (because that determines when in what division) due to these models being moved around to different divisions (or model series) within Outback. In the more recent years, 2011-2012 (10th Anniversary Edition) has the white front fiberglass cap and came with the designation RS (also first power rear slides...?). In 2013-2014 it came in a dark brown fiberglass nose cap and stayed with RS designation. Dark brown cap is prone to fading.

2014 was a transition year where the rear slide models were moved to a new department, Terrain, and were given the new TRS designation in lue of the RS designation. This is where most enthusiasts feel the build quality was lowered, the interior finer touches removed, and some some cheaper products substituted. One major exterior change was discontinuing the front molded fiberglass nose cap. This attributing to the cheaper build cost and helped with the warranty nightmare the fading dark brown caps caused the company (many many many posts in these forums on that subject).

Now, 2016 is another transition year, where these models are being moved to the Ultra Light division of Outback, receiving that departments attributes, both improvements and degrades. This, arguably is again another step in cheapening the build (quality), it does come with some upgrades. The new ones, URS, will have the frameless windows and electrical receptacles upgraded to include USB port (you can do on your own though). Some "down grades" include moving from a 15" wheel back to a 14" wheel, lighter build materials, interior ceiling is back to being flat and lower, steel roof trusses were replaced with aluminum trusses (rendering the roof "un-walkable").

I am sure the differences are much more involved but I think this is a good general rule of thumb.


----------

